# Desperately seeking dog friendly accommodation



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

HELP, PLEASE; need to sort this out REALLY fast.

My new employer, a school in Jumeirah, normally supplies accommodation, to the value of 75000 AED per year. 

I HAVE to bring my 2 medium-sized dogs with me - no other choice. 

The school can't find any accommodation for me and them.

I know I will probably have to pay a bit more if I take a small villa; an apartment low down in a building would be fine. Can't have one high up as I suffer vertigo.

I'm sure I might look harder than they have time for, especially with your help.

I need to start work on the 23rd August.

Can anyone PLEASE help.

Thanks - answers today if possible, I think I have until Sunday to get this sorted.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Any villa will be fine, just don't mention the dogs to the agent....


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Any villa will be fine, just don't mention the dogs to the agent....


Cheers Andy, isn't that just storing up trouble in future though?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Expatmanuk said:


> HELP, PLEASE; need to sort this out REALLY fast.
> 
> My new employer, a school in Jumeirah, normally supplies accommodation, to the value of 75000 AED per year.
> 
> ...


For that budget, the cheapest villa you will get is a 2 bed on The Springs. I think the middles are going for around AED 80-85k.

Look at Gulf News property ads, Dubizzle, or contact Marc on this forum (he has some ads in the classifieds section & is a good bet to get something sorted fast).

I'd also be inclined to keep quiet about the dogs and hope they are not the type ot make a lot of noise and upset the neighbours.

Good luck.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Expatmanuk said:


> Cheers Andy, isn't that just storing up trouble in future though?


Better to gain forgiveness than permission.....


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Haven't seen Springs 2 beds that cheap. All seem to be around 110,000 and actually appear to have been going up in price in the last week. Our landlord didn't have a problem with having a dog in the villa when we rented ours. They will obviously not all be happy about it though. You would probably have to spend some time looking. 

As you need to get something in a hurry I would say for your budget you should look at the Greens - saw a one bed apartment advertised today for 75,000 (fully furnished) on a lower floor and the Greens is very animal orientated. All ads for Greens apartments say pets allowed. Saw this one on Dubizzle and there are lots more - good luck


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Madam Mim said:


> Haven't seen Springs 2 beds that cheap. All seem to be around 110,000 and actually appear to have been going up in price in the last week. Our landlord didn't have a problem with having a dog in the villa when we rented ours. They will obviously not all be happy about it though. You would probably have to spend some time looking.
> 
> As you need to get something in a hurry I would say for your budget you should look at the Greens - saw a one bed apartment advertised today for 75,000 (fully furnished) on a lower floor and the Greens is very animal orientated. All ads for Greens apartments say pets allowed. Saw this one on Dubizzle and there are lots more - good luck


EXCELLENT suggestions folks, THANK YOU! Keep them rolling in, I'm trying to do this from Poland in between lessons!

Will have a look at Greens and Dubizzle after school.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

There are 2 bed villas available in the Ranches for around 100k also


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

might squeeze a 1 bed in Majara in the marina for 85k and they do allow dogs. I'll walk them for you, had to leave mine with friends back home.


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

hipflask said:


> might squeeze a 1 bed in Majara in the marina for 85k and they do allow dogs. I'll walk them for you, had to leave mine with friends back home.


Thanks Hipflask - poor you, why did you have to leave them? I'm in Poland at the moment and their passports aren't valid for UK until November, so they have to come out with me - and they are my safety valve, I KNOW my first year will be tough so can't imagine life without them.


----------



## Expatmanuk (Jun 6, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> For that budget, the cheapest villa you will get is a 2 bed on The Springs. I think the middles are going for around AED 80-85k.
> 
> Look at Gulf News property ads, Dubizzle, or contact Marc on this forum (he has some ads in the classifieds section & is a good bet to get something sorted fast).
> 
> ...


Thanks - Marc who? There seem to be lots of Marcs on the forum


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Expatmanuk said:


> Thanks - Marc who? There seem to be lots of Marcs on the forum



If you look in the classifieds it will be quite clear.

-


----------

